# Motor mechanic looking for job possibly with sponsorship



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

Hi all. Myself and my husband are looking to relocate to Canada or Australia. 
My husband is a motor mechanic by traded and has a bachelor degree in automotive engineering. He has recently been made redundant and things in this country don't seem to be looking good. 
Does anyone know any companies looking for mechanics or technicians and do companies still sponsor people for jobs. We have a 7 year old son and I have a childcare qualification if this makes any difference. 
Thanks all


----------



## masciolj (Jul 26, 2012)

*Mechanic job openings*

I am in timmins Ontario and we are actively seeking automotive mechanics. Nice town of 45000 people in Rural Ontario. Lots of hunting fishing and outdoors nearby. A very booming mining town with all the features of a bigger city. I don't know if this is what you are looking for but send me a resume or e-mail.


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

Thanks a million for your reply. 
Does your company help with sponsorship or what is the protocol for a family moving over? We are just back from a few days away so I will get my husband to email you his cv. 
Thanks again.


----------



## imransami (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi

My husband and myself with 2 kids wants to move to Canada especially BC but would consider other part as well .My husband needs a sponsorship with joboffer .

He is a Master Auto Technician and has 25 years of experience.At present He works for VW Main dealer ,

I would be very grateful if someone could help how to get job with sponsorship .

Thank you 
Edit


----------

